# Wolfe Rub



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Big Freddie!    Larry should be along any second to help you out with Wolfe Rub..  :!: I can tell you this though ~ It's goooood!


----------



## Finney (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Big Freddie,
WolfeRub is made by one of our board members, Larry Wolfe.  He sent out some samples for some of us to try.  And yes it is good.  Works great on pork and beef.  It is a 'Salty/Sweet' taste of heaven.  Larry says its even good on poultry, but I haven't tried that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 20, 2005)

Big Freddie said:
			
		

> I just started BBQn and have watched this site for a while. But what is WOLFE RUB?
> 
> Thanks
> Big Freddie    #-o



Welcome aboard Big Freddie!  "Wolfe Rub" is a rub that I originally made for ribs, but then started using it on butts, then briskets, chicken etc.  I consider it a universal rub and think it tastes good on just about anything.  There's a guy here on the board that uses it to roast peanuts with to make kind of a "Beer Nut".  It's a sweet rub, with a good combination of peppers, salt and spices that give it a subtle heat.  If you are interesting in trying some, here's how to contact me.  Thanks.


http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... t3595.html


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome to the board, Big Freddie. I, too, got some Wolfe Rub during the "free sample" phase. I have since ordered it several times from Larry. I love that stuff. I use it on practically everything, including chicken (you really need to try that, Finney). I highly recommend it.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 20, 2005)

Don't forget to get some Reverend Marvins's BBQ sauce! Good stuff. www.revmarvin.com


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 20, 2005)

Freddie, you'll like both...they really work well together too.
The Wolfe Rub enhances and seasons without overpowering the meat.

If you get the Marvins, try mixing about 4 tablespoons of honey with
a cup of the sauce, and get ready to be addicted.  I can put that on wings and have a hard time not eating the bones!!!  My favorite sauce on all chicken....also good on monkey, and great on pork!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 20, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> There's a guy here on the board that uses it to roast peanuts with to make kind of a "Beer Nut".



You mean this guy?   
http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/b ... t1557.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Larry's nuts appear to be larger than yours.....  8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 20, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Larry's nuts appear to be larger than yours.....  8-[



I'm looking at em right now.... [-X  [-X  [-X 

I made up another batch (Thanks again for the new package Larry). I like how it's much easier to shake. No more clumping at all.  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 20, 2005)

Ah yes, that thread was a great one.  got me yelled at and on the Rempe List.

Almost got fired as a mod.  Thank goodness cooler heads prevailed, as I really need this job.


----------



## Griff (Dec 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> also good on monkey, and great on pork!



Monkey......did he say monkey?

Griff


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Ain't livin' on the edge great??  :!:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Big Freddie said:
			
		

> OK, OK, I've already sent Larry an email for an order and I'll use it as soon as it gets here, *what a sales staff.*
> 
> Thanks
> Big Freddie :joy::joy:


 :winkie:  That's another free batch for me!!  :winkie:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 20, 2005)

I flat out don't eat monkey unless it's got Rev marv on it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it on dog?      Never mind, I don't want to know..  #-o


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> If you get the Marvins, try mixing about 4 tablespoons of honey with a cup of the sauce, and get ready to be addicted.  I can put that on wings and have a hard time not eating the bones!!!


2 questions, Cappy ~ Was that the Original or Hot Rev Marvins sauce and did you smoke, grill or deep fry your wings?  I like the way this new and improved Wolfe Rub handles ~ Tried it on some chicken breasts a week or so ago using the Shake and Bake method and I'm looking to try it on wings with the Rev's sauce mixture.


----------



## Finney (Dec 20, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":130znw31]If you get the Marvins, try mixing about 4 tablespoons of honey with a cup of the sauce, and get ready to be addicted.  I can put that on wings and have a hard time not eating the bones!!!


2 questions, Cappy ~ Was that the Original or Hot Rev Marvins sauce and did you smoke, grill or deep fry your wings?  I like the way this new and improved Wolfe Rub handles ~ Tried it on some chicken breasts a week or so ago using the Shake and Bake method and I'm looking to try it on wings with the Rev's sauce mixture.[/quote:130znw31]
I wouldn't answer for Cappie, but I know he is playing poker tonight.  Use the hot.  If he grills, he throws in a chunk of hickory.  But lately, he has done them by deep frying also.

Do try the Rev's and honey, it is a great combo on chicken and chops.  Woody has recently used it on ribs and report great results.
I started using the mixture back in the summer because my wife wanted some "sweet" with her "heat".  She loves the Rev's and honey combo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't answer for Cappie, but I know he is playing poker tonight.  Use the hot.  If he grills, he throws in a chunk of hickory.  But lately, he has done them by deep frying also.

Do try the Rev's and honey, it is a great combo on chicken and chops.  Woody has recently used it on ribs and report great results.
I started using the mixture back in the summer because my wife wanted some "sweet" with her "heat".  She loves the Rev's and honey combo.[/quote:awinffdx]
Thanks Finney.  I wanted to try grilling tonight but I'm a fair weather griller/bbq'er  :!:  I can bake or deep fry  ~ Would you still coat with WR if frying?  The ratio you provided is what I've bee looking for ~ Thanks!!


----------



## Finney (Dec 20, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't answer for Cappie, but I know he is playing poker tonight.  Use the hot.  If he grills, he throws in a chunk of hickory.  But lately, he has done them by deep frying also.

Do try the Rev's and honey, it is a great combo on chicken and chops.  Woody has recently used it on ribs and report great results.
I started using the mixture back in the summer because my wife wanted some "sweet" with her "heat".  She loves the Rev's and honey combo.[/quote:exq2cd8s]
Thanks Finney.  I wanted to try grilling tonight but I'm a fair weather griller/bbq'er  :!:  I can bake or deep fry  ~ *Would you still coat with WR if frying?*  The ratio you provided is what I've bee looking for ~ Thanks!!  [/quote:exq2cd8s]
I would.  Do part of them that way and see how they come out.
You could also do them in the oven.  WolfeRub to start, then start layering on the Rev's and honey. :!:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Oven and the deep fryer are heating up ~ Thanks Finney ~ Will report back!!


----------



## Finney (Dec 20, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Oven and the deep fryer are heating up ~ Thanks Finney ~ Will report back!!


When I do mine in the oven, I'm at 375-400*. FYI


----------



## Finney (Dec 21, 2005)

Where are you Joker?  Burn down the house?
Give us results!!!!!  


Parboil?!?!?!?! :-X


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

When I went to make the sauce, didn't have any honey!  :-X  :-X  

Anyway, made 4 types ~ All with Wolfe Rub, 2 batches were deep fried and 2 were baked.  1 of each had Rev Marvins Hot  and 1 of each had Bone Suckin' Original.  My wife and I sampled all of them and both of us liked the sweeter Bone Suckin' better.  Couldn't decide on the baked or fried.  I'll tell you though, the fried wings were very dark because of the sugar in the rub and it did a number on the oil    I have some pics but they're still in the camera and right now I have to get my kids up and ready for school..Will post them later.

This wasn't a fair test since we didn't have any honey for the Rev Marvin's sauce mix but I will try it again.  I won't deep fry them next time though... 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 21, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> When I went to make the sauce, didn't have any honey!  :-X  :-X
> 
> Anyway, made 4 types ~ All with Wolfe Rub, 2 batches were deep fried and 2 were baked.  1 of each had Rev Marvins Hot  and 1 of each had Bone Suckin' Original.  My wife and I sampled all of them and both of us liked the sweeter Bone Suckin' better.  Couldn't decide on the baked or fried.  I'll tell you though, the fried wings were very dark because of the sugar in the rub and it did a number on the oil    I have some pics but they're still in the camera and right now I have to get my kids up and ready for school..Will post them later.
> 
> This wasn't a fair test since we didn't have any honey for the Rev Marvin's sauce mix but I will try it again.  I won't deep fry them next time though... 8-[



Wish I would have seen this last night Bill. I would not recommend frying with Wolfe Rub due to the sugar.  I would have fried the wings naked, then liberally seasoned the wings w/Wolfe Rub while they were still hot.  The heat from the hot chicken wings would have then melted the sugar and created a glaze for the wings.  

I've grilled wings and chicken parts seasoned with Wolfe Rub and then basted with 2 parts Reverend Marvins Hot and 1 part Honey and they turned out fantastic.  I did it again this weekend with chicken legs.  Wolfe Rub and Reverend Marvins Gourmet BBQ sauce go very well together.

Bill by the way, if you are short of honey again you can substitute honey with some brown sugar.  I've had good success with that combination as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1sl28utx]When I went to make the sauce, didn't have any honey!  :-X  :-X
> 
> Anyway, made 4 types ~ All with Wolfe Rub, 2 batches were deep fried and 2 were baked.  1 of each had Rev Marvins Hot  and 1 of each had Bone Suckin' Original.  My wife and I sampled all of them and both of us liked the sweeter Bone Suckin' better.  Couldn't decide on the baked or fried.  I'll tell you though, the fried wings were very dark because of the sugar in the rub and it did a number on the oil    I have some pics but they're still in the camera and right now I have to get my kids up and ready for school..Will post them later.
> 
> This wasn't a fair test since we didn't have any honey for the Rev Marvin's sauce mix but I will try it again.  I won't deep fry them next time though... 8-[



Wish I would have seen this last night Bill. I would not recommend frying with Wolfe Rub due to the sugar.  *I would have fried the wings naked, then liberally seasoned the wings w/Wolfe Rub while they were still hot.  The heat from the hot chicken wings would have then melted the sugar and created a glaze for the wings.* 

I've grilled wings and chicken parts seasoned with Wolfe Rub and then basted with 2 parts Reverend Marvins Hot and 1 part Honey and they turned out fantastic.  I did it again this weekend with chicken legs.  Wolfe Rub and Reverend Marvins Gourmet BBQ sauce go very well together.

Bill by the way, *if you are short of honey again you can substitute honey with some brown sugar.*  I've had good success with that combination as well.[/quote:1sl28utx]
Well, it was late..  :!:  I wish I had thought of applying after frying..Sounds like a plan!   And I'll remember that about the brown sugar.  We have honey ~ I thought we had brought everything from the kitchen at the other house but apparently not. #-o

Thanks Larry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 21, 2005)

hey Joker, if I'm grilling I use the hot Rev's cause cooking really makes the heat milder.

I fry my wings, then coat with the regular Rev marvins...it's hot enough
if you don't cook it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, here are the pics. Again, all had Wolfe Rub on them.  The lower right were deep fried and have Rev Marvin Hot sauce on them..Lower left were fried and have Bone Suckin' Original..Upper left are baked and sauced with Rev Marvin Hot..Upper right are baked and sauced with Bone Suckin' Original.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 21, 2005)

Bill those don't look bad at all!  I was expecting them to be totally charred!  The fun part will be getting the burnt sugar off of the fryer basket!   8-[


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bill those don't look bad at all!  I was expecting them to be totally charred!  The fun part will be getting the burnt sugar off of the fryer basket!   8-[


I've got everything cleaned up except for the baking sheet and the basket...The baking sheet is soaking right now, then comes the basket and the deep fryer. #-o


----------



## Finney (Dec 21, 2005)

They don't look bad at all when you enlarge the pictures.  The 'thumb nails' do look very dark.

I would eat them.  Okay, that's not saying a lot, I know.  But they look good to me.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey Bill, If anybody in your family doesn't want them, you can send them down to me, they look great!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

LOL! They weren't charred, just dark, and there was alot more than in these pics...AND, they all got eaten!! Sorry folks.  BTW, 90 minute soaking in hot water with dish soap and everything pretty much rinced clean.  That oil was history though..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 21, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> LOL! They weren't charred, just dark, and there was alot more than in these pics...AND, they all got eaten!! Sorry folks.  BTW, 90 minute soaking in hot water with dish soap and everything pretty much rinced clean.  That oil was history though..



Yeah the oil looked done!  Glad everything came clean!


----------

